# Hey how do you guys wet vent a jack O lantern?



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

Back vent!?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

:drink:


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> :drink:


Pumpkin juice??


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't get it


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know bout no jack'o'lantern...

But I vent my omelettes with a yoke vent...
:Whistling2:


----------

